# 2nd Radio



## cancun64 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello All,

I want to add a second radio to my account. What should it cost me per month or in a subscription ?
I am currently in the 5-6 month deal for $25+ fees.
Any feedback is greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Is there a reason you don't call and ask them for their best deal which is what you will have to do anyway?


----------



## cancun64 (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes of course I did and they told me it would be the full monthly subscription cost with no discounts. I promptly told them to cancel and do not renew when my current subscription comes due !!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

To be eligible for the multi-radio discount, both radios must be able to subscribe to the same package. If you're not set up that way, you're not eligible.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

That is what they told me too, no discount for second radio. I have lifetime on the first, so I just didnt sub my second radio in my car...so they waste stamps every month begging me to sub the car radio, and I promptly throw them in the trash.


----------



## Jonnylotto (May 9, 2010)

I would add the second radio anyway at regular rate and then cancel both after a week and see if customer retention will try and keep you. If they don't you'll eventually start getting the 6 for $25 offers in the mail again and you should be able to add both back on at the same time.


----------



## Zieglermd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have Sirius lifetime on one radio and the second is $12.03 a month after taxes and fees. I also have a XM radio that I play the game with of keeping for 5 or 6 months for the $25 plus tax and fees (usually around $30). I would do that with the add on radio for Sirius but the wife doesn't want to go without in between the promotions.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

gjrhine said:


> Is there a reason you don't call and ask them for their best deal which is what you will have to do anyway?


csr torture !rolling


----------



## shobuz99 (Dec 30, 2014)

I received a portable SiriusXM radio for Christmas. I want to hook it up in my house.
My 2013 Hyuandi Elantra car, came with the SiriusXM radio setup with a trial account.
When the trial was over, I subscribed for 6 months at a time, at $101.00 each period.
I'm still subscribed.
I'm hoping that I can setup this new portable SiriusXM radio "gift" and be able to share
the account I'm already paying for without an additional charge. Is this possible to receive?
Am I eligible for this? My view is that if I'm paying $202.00 per year, I should be able to add a radio
at no additional sub price. Please let me know, soon.
Thank you for your help.
Shobuz99


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

here's an idea - call them.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

gjrhine said:


> here's an idea - call them.


that's what I do I call em and play Russian roulette with the CSR'S and get some CSR torcher :rotfl:


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

ground_pounder said:


> that's what I do I call em and play Russian roulette with the CSR'S and get some CSR torcher :rotfl:


Then pay full price.


----------



## shobuz99 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks Gary, I'm so happy. I'll probably return the damn thing...
Screw this company.

Shobuz99


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Not nice to return gifts. I will give you shipping cost for it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

shobuz99 said:


> I received a portable SiriusXM radio for Christmas. I want to hook it up in my house.
> My 2013 Hyuandi Elantra car, came with the SiriusXM radio setup with a trial account.
> When the trial was over, I subscribed for 6 months at a time, at $101.00 each period.
> I'm still subscribed.


Next renewal, let it lapse. They'll be all over you and soon you can get 5 or 6 months for about $25.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

shobuz99 said:


> My view is that if I'm paying $202.00 per year, I should be able to add a radio
> at no additional sub price.


That would be nice, but we all have to accept the offers given to us by the companies we pay for subscriptions. Renewing every six months without cancellation costs what you are paying. If one cancels their subscription the "we want you back" offers from SiriusXM are fairly good.

SiriusXM seems to be a company that likes to play the cancellation game with their customers. You may not be able to get a second radio free - but you certainly can do better on the first radio IF you are willing to play their silly games.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Unless things have recently changed, an XM radio is a separate account from any Sirius rasios you may have, so any multi-radio rates won't apply. And the radios labeled as SiriusXM are really XM radios.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

gjrhine said:


> Then pay full price.


I never pay full price :eek2: . and if they want me to pay full price. I keep hanging up until I get offers that offers me a deal and if they don't then they can stick it :righton:. your more likely to pay full price renewing over the interwebs than calling!! have you asked if they have any special deals going on??


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

kc1ih said:


> Unless things have recently changed, an XM radio is a separate account from any Sirius rasios you may have, so any multi-radio rates won't apply. And the radios labeled as SiriusXM are really XM radios.


I heard they merged both billing systems together now but that doesn't mean that they put both of your radios on one account


----------



## flaktastic (Oct 13, 2012)

ground_pounder said:


> I heard they merged both billing systems together now but that doesn't mean that they put both of your radios on one account


They do combine Sirius and XM accounts now. You have to call to do it though, the website won't let you. The discount is $5 off the second radio if you get the Select package or above.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

flaktastic said:


> They do combine Sirius and XM accounts now. You have to call to do it though, the website won't let you. The discount is $5 off the second radio if you get the Select package or above.


I only have one radio I can't even think about adding another radio the service is just not worth 10 bucks to me for another radio!! since I get the 5 months for 25 bucks id'e wind up paying more for the second radio than the first one :eek2: . yep I agree with what you said about the website but it seems like you have to call in to make changes to everything :nono2:


----------

